# lr CC and lr mobile,



## 4hunter (May 18, 2015)

hello, 
i have problem with lr mobile and sync collections, it is not working, i pressed in options tab delete all data, now i dont have any menus to sync with lr mobile, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





when i sign out and sign in problem still exist...


----------



## johnbeardy (May 18, 2015)

You're not signed in to LrMobile in that catalogue.


----------



## 4hunter (May 18, 2015)

are u sure? or there is something wrong here?


----------



## johnbeardy (May 18, 2015)

Look at the Activity Center - top left of regular LR window where it says Adobe Lightroom CC. Click there.


----------



## 4hunter (May 18, 2015)

this one? i have checked this before i posted here 
still nothing


----------



## johnbeardy (May 18, 2015)

Now try creating a collection again.

If this fails, in Preferences, try Delete All Data.


----------



## 4hunter (May 18, 2015)

ty for feedback, but after "Delete All Data" the syncing options are missing, and i do that becosue syncing not worked... now it is DEAD for sure, 

i tried "Delete All Data" than sign out and sign in, still nothing, same issue on two catalogs that i have


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 18, 2015)

Just to make sure we're all on the same page here, have you actually created a collection that you want to sync? Ignore the fact that you don't get the sync option in the Create Collection dialog, just create the collection then you should see a very faint box at the extreme left of the collection in the Collections Panel. Click that box and the sync icon should appear and syncing should then start.


----------



## 4hunter (May 18, 2015)

yes i know about that box, but after "delete all data" the box is missing, the option sync with lr mobile is missing from drop down menu as u can see here, now i dont have time for reinstall lightroom, but this CC is BETA so bugged, and i must pay for this.... adobe should pay us for testing..


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 18, 2015)

Have you tried turning Sync off and then on again (click on "Sync with Lightroom mobile" in the Activity Centre to turn it off, then click again to turn it back on).


----------



## johnbeardy (May 18, 2015)

4hunter said:


> i tried "Delete All Data" than sign out and sign in, still nothing, same issue on two catalogs that i have



You can only sync one catalogue.


----------



## 4hunter (May 18, 2015)

i know, but something is wrong in lr cc, before that on lr5 when i switch between catalogs i have message about synchro, now in both of them im signed in... no option to sign out

and in activity centre no result when turning on or off...


----------



## 4hunter (May 20, 2015)

so ANY IDEAS? i made a test catalog, and everything was fine, but when i press "delete all data" the all syncing functions are missing!!! so something is fucked up


----------



## johnbeardy (May 20, 2015)

When you delete all data, does it show that you're no longer signed in? What would explain the sync functions being unavailable.

On thing you might try is to delete the contents of the Sync Data folder. I am not sure about Win 8, but on my Win 7 machine it's in Users\john\AppData\Local\Adobe\Lightroom\Caches\Sync Data\ .

You have definitely got the CC version? Help, System Info, second line should say that your licence is Creative Cloud.

John


----------



## 4hunter (May 21, 2015)

When i press delete all data i can see window as on post #3, here is log from lightroom https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30344799/lrsync_log-3.html and system info


```
Lightroom version: CC 2015.0.1 [ 1018573 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Operating system: Windows 7 Home Premium Edition
Version: 6.1 [7601]
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 8
Processor speed: 4,0 GHz
Built-in memory: 16335,6 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 16335,6 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 157,5 MB (0,9%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 1043,4 MB
Memory cache size: 678,5 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 4
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX,AVX2
System DPI setting: 96 DPI
Desktop composition enabled: Yes
Displays: 1) 1920x1200
Input types: Multitouch: No, Integrated touch: No, Integrated pen: Yes, External touch: No, External pen: Yes, Keyboard: No

Graphics Processor Info: 
GeForce GTX 760/PCIe/SSE2

Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
Version: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 352.86
Renderer: GeForce GTX 760/PCIe/SSE2
LanguageVersion: 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler


Application folder: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom
Library Path: C:\Lightroom Catalog\slubne\slubne-2-2.lrcat
Settings Folder: C:\Users\lucas\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom

Installed Plugins: 
1) Behance
2) Canon Tether Plugin
3) Facebook
4) Flickr
5) Leica Tether Plugin
6) Nikon Tether Plugin
7) Perfect Effects 9

Config.lua flags: None

Updated Toolkit: Adobe Camera Raw 9.0 for Lightroom 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Develop Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Import Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Library Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Monitor Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: Slideshow Module 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.AgNetClient 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.AgWFBridge 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.Headlights 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.LibraryToolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.MultiMonitorToolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.archiving_toolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.bridgetalk 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.catalogconverters 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.cef_toolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.coretech_toolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.curculio 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.discburning 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.email 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.export 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.ftpclient 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.help 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.iac 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.imageanalysis 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.layout_module_shared 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.pdf_toolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.sdk 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.sec 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.socket 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.store_provider 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.substrate 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.ui 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.video_toolkit 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.ag.xml 6.0 (build 1014445)
Updated Toolkit: com.adobe.wichitafoundation 6.0 (build 1014445)
Adapter #1: Vendor : 10de
    Device : 1187
    Subsystem : 28471462
    Revision : a1
    Video Memory : 1990
AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 1024
AudioDeviceName: Realtek HD Audio 2nd output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2
AudioDeviceSampleRate: 44100
Build: Uninitialized
Direct2DEnabled: false
GPUDevice: not available
OGLEnabled: true
```

also i tried to "On thing you might try is to delete the contents of the Sync Data  folder. I am not sure about Win 8, but on my Win 7 machine it's in  Users\john\AppData\Local\Adobe\Lightroom\Caches\Sy  nc Data\ ." but after restarting lightroom the folder isn't recreated!! so something is wrong here


----------



## johnbeardy (May 21, 2015)

In Explorer (assuming that is still in 8) the folder may be hidden by default. So you may have to type the folder path into the address bar. 

The log file was helpful as in section 16 I can see that there is a connection (the existence of access tokens). So I'm not sure what to recommend if your post 5 is still true - ie sync is on - and if you still don't see the sync messages in new collections

Are you OK if I point someone at Adobe to this thread, and if they contact you via the email address in the log file?

John


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 21, 2015)

John, do you think it would be worth trying a prefs reset?


----------



## 4hunter (May 21, 2015)

also as i wrote, I tried to create new test catalog, I  got all options for sync, but after clicking "delete all data" the all sync menus are missing.... today i will try to reinstall lightroom 

and how reset all prefs?


----------



## johnbeardy (May 21, 2015)

One can try, Jim, though I don't think much Mobile stuff is stored there (and I also feel resetting prefs is really more of a Mac cure all). 

Looking at my own preferences file, I don't see much that looks like Mobile. I see an innocent "ActivityCenter_showSyncStatus = true", but that's about it. So I've searched for terms like Mobile or Sync, lightroom.com, Revel, and some other words that I somehow know are associated with Mobile. 

So I don't think it will work, but why not try? Lukas, do you know how to remove the preference file? You'll have to remove previous versions too.

John


----------



## johnbeardy (May 21, 2015)

If it works with a new catalogue, would it be practical to use this new catalogue from now on? You could bring your existing catalogue into it using File > Import from Another Catalog. The only thing you would lose is anything in the Publish Services area.

John


----------



## 4hunter (May 21, 2015)

iv tried to clear preferences like here: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...(or-Trashing-)-the-Lightroom-Preferences-file, but nothing, so i make new CATALOG and watch this

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yty0z1x50f98wi6/AABXQ2klWTaF-GviESXkw9zCa?dl=0 

here it is like on screenshot:
sync is working, u can see that on screen1 and screen2
then i deleted all data screen3
i turned sync on again os screen4
and shit happens screen5, menus are missing, no icon for sync, nothing help here, reseting prefs, restarting lightroom or sign out and sign in

I do WORKAROUND

I export all catalog, and make new catalog, next I import to this catalog, the old one and sync is working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but when i press delete just for test purpose it is like on screen!!

and sorry for my shit english...


----------



## 4hunter (May 21, 2015)

i think problem is HERE!

when i make new catalog i got this message and i click switch and it is working, but when i try to switch other catalogs i dont get this message and syncing isnt working, and on lr5 I have remember that i got this message and it was fine


----------



## johnbeardy (May 21, 2015)

When you click the Switch... button in that message, you are making the current catalogue into the one which will now be synced. 

When you go into another catalogue, this other catalogue won't be syncing. If you want to make it the catalogue which will now be synced, go to the Activity Centre (top left) and you'll see Sync with Lightroom Mobile - Start. If you click this Start, then you will get that message about changing the catalogue. Choosing "Switch to Syncing with this Catalog" will start Sync in this catalogue, and mean it's disabled in other catalogues.

Does that help?


----------



## 4hunter (May 21, 2015)

yes, but when im here "If you click this Start, then you will get that message about changing the catalogue." i don't get that message! and nothing happens! so the problem is here! but how to fix this?


----------

